# 4k off TTS



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

So... Drive the deal are offering a whopping £4,000 off a basic TTS now...

With my options the discount goes up! How have I lost about £1,000 in 2 weeks?!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just goes to show that the car was overpriced in the first place.If it ain't selling then prices will fall.A bit of a leveller I know.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes that's a great price, but are you still tempted?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Just goes to show that the car was overpriced in the first place.If it ain't selling then prices will fall.A bit of a leveller I know.


The same comment was made about the MK2, by the MK1 owners...

As for why? The volume they sell.... 
These things didn't exist really when the MK2 came out, but I still managed to get 10% on my old TTS and RS...and I was amongst the first to get one. Just saying...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I should hope so with the amount of Audis you've had.Probably kept them going :lol: 
I think it's early days yet to say for sure,but judging how many they've got for sale on Autotrader et al and what I've been told in confidence by a trade friend then it's not quite fireworks yet.Time will tell for sure.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Got a call from dealer today telling me about "fantastic deals on TTs"


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

90TJM said:


> Got a call from dealer today telling me about "fantastic deals on TTs"


I think a few other people have had the call as well,ruse to get you through the door.

Edit.If you really want discount it's not unheard of to get around 18% ish for a BMW M-Sport.


----------



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

Gutted and annoyed. I can't even cancel because I put £2k down as initial deposit!

Anyways... I take comfort knowing that Coast 2 Coast and other brokers are still only offering £1.5k discount


----------



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

leopard said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > Got a call from dealer today telling me about "fantastic deals on TTs"
> ...


Yep. BMW M135i (Great car) you can currently get £6k off and the list price is £32k. It just had a facelift!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Big discounts usually go hand in hand with poor residuals :?


----------



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Big discounts usually go hand in hand with poor residuals :?


Which is worrying because you can already get more than 10% off a TTS that has only been out for a few months! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

joshchouk said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Big discounts usually go hand in hand with poor residuals :?
> ...


++1,I keep mentioning this but keep getting flamed at the great Audi Alter.Love is blind I suppose


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not many people are getting that amount off though. I am surprised at the BMW, looks like they are giving them away. 
I always get confused at the residual argument. I mean, I bought my flat at a discount because I bargained and bargained. But when it comes to flogging it, I expect to get full market value. I am guessing this is not how it works at Audi Finance?!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yes,my last two Bimmers were purchased outright with big discounts and I was very lucky to sell at the right time and not lose out too much.
I think what we've got to remember is that you don't buy a run of the mill car as an investment.Take the car out of the showroom,that'll be 20% down the toilet straight away and add for wear and tear on top.Houses,now you're talking....eventually no matter how the economy has performed will rise with value due to cost of living over the years.
Wish I'd bought one of those 1970's air cooled 911s' 20 yrs ago, could have picked one for about 12k,now going for around £250k, now that's an investment!

Edit.Get yourself on the finance roller coaster and it's very expensive to get off.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

leopard said:


> joshchouk said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


I went in to my stealer's this weekend and mentioned the fact that some people on this forum were getting up to 10% discounts on their TTS`s from drive the deal and that their dealers were matching the price. I was told by the saleswoman that this was not a policy of Audi and that she highly doubted that this was taking place - fob off.

If this is the case in fact, then why do Audi choose to stiff early adopters of a new vehicle. I`m paying full retail price for my vehicle, which comes in at just short of 48k, reading this thread is sending my blood pressure through the roof and I`m not very happy. :x :x


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ ROBH49.

Quite frankly show her the finger and walk.
Seriously it's a free market and your sales women is giving you duff advice,competition laws etc.If you haven't already put a deposit down have a ring around,a couple of days on the telephone has got to be worth 10%.
Even if you have I'm not even sure that a deposit is non returnable legally,but don't quote me on that one though,all depends on contract and long distance selling regs.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I would agree with above... And if you are in no rush if you lose your £2k deposit you are still quids in going through the other option.

But distance seller and the fact you would never had driven the model prior to ordering... Recon you can get your full deposit back too.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is not that black and white - you need to look at the T&Cs they will be able to (rightfully so) be compensated for any and all expenses incurred. It won't be 2k, but they are legally allowed to retain some of your money.

In terms of not selling, you need to look at the cycle time. 
Audis are normally 12 weeks, order to build, if you can order one quicker than that then there are "slots" on the line or unsold/stock cars. Anything longer means you are in a queue. You can get the length of the queue from Audi desktop (updated weekly) or you can look at the build date you have.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

ROBH49 said:


> I went in to my stealer's this weekend and mentioned the fact that some people on this forum where getting up to 10% discounts, on their TTS`s from drive the deal and that their dealers where matching the price. I was told by the saleswoman that this was not Audi policy and that she highly doubted that this was taking place, fob off.
> 
> If this is the case in fact, then why do Audi choose to stiff early adopters of a new vehicle. I`m paying full retail price for my vehicle which comes in at just short of 48k reading this thread is sending my blood pressure through the roof and I`m not very happy. :x :x


I don't see what you are complaining about here - you had the chance to negotiate a deal when you originally talked with the dealer but you agreed to pay full retail price. I have to assume that you were happy to do that at the time.

Complaining about it afterwards once you find that better deals are possible (anything is better than just paying the asking price of course) gets you nowhere. Prices on things like cars have *always *been negotiable, it's not like going into Tesco and trying to haggle over the price of a loaf of bread.

You're not being somehow wronged because other people are getting better deals, _you _messed up by not even doing a deal and committing to purchasing at full asking price.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

joshchouk said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > 90TJM said:
> ...


Bloody hell, that's tempting. Fantastic specs but IMO it's one ugly car (beauty is in the eye of the beholder of course!).


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Big discounts usually go hand in hand with poor residuals :?


The residual value is only poor if you paid full asking price. Compared to a real world price after discounts are established, I think mk3 residuals will be pretty good.

Obviously, if you are buying a long anticipated new model then you are probably going to get somewhat reamed on discount. That's why it pays to wait a while after it is released (also, the design/manufacturing niggles get fixed).

Of course, if one simply *must *be one of the first to drive a flashy new model, expect to pay for the privilege, both in cash and likely issues with the car.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Agree,agree,agree,
I do sympathise ,but it's a real kick up the stones when you find out :mrgreen: 
I've said it before but I've never been an early adopter,just too much risk for me.

Oh by the way discount just doesn't apply for M135,but for F80 M3/M4 as well but at the moment holding out for the M2,and after six months.......should be interesting.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

leopard said:


> @ ROBH49.
> 
> Quite frankly show her the finger and walk.
> Seriously it's a free market and your sales women is giving you duff advice,competition laws etc.If you haven't already put a deposit down have a ring around,a couple of days on the telephone has got to be worth 10%.
> Even if you have I'm not even sure that a deposit is non returnable legally,but don't quote me on that one though,all depends on contract and long distance selling regs.


Only paid £500 quid deposit but they are giving me quite a good trade-in on my TTRS plus or at least I think so 31k with only 10500 miles in mint nick and never been raged.

Will go on drive the deal tonight when I get in and then make my mind up, might just throw the towel in and go and buy a Lotus Evora 400. :wink:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Fair play,
At the end of the day Audi isn't the be all and end all of the car world,just a mass manufacturer who happens to make a few nice motors that appeal to the masses.
The deal all boils down to "cost to change"and not so much on the price whether or not a discount is involved. £500 in the grand scheme of things isn't a king's ransom,but I'd be surprised if you can't get it back only you can know what's best for yourself.

If you can wait,looks like TVR are back again 2017 with a very tasty motor. (Piston Heads news) if you're thinking of Lotus etc.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

leopard said:


> Fair play,
> At the end of the day Audi isn't the be all and end all of the car world,just a mass manufacturer who happens to make a few nice motors that appeal to the masses.
> The deal all boils down to "cost to change"and not so much on the price whether or not a discount is involved. £500 in the grand scheme of things isn't a king's ransom,but I'd be surprised if you can't get it back only you can know what's best for yourself.
> 
> If you can wait,looks like TVR are back again 2017 with a very tasty motor. (Piston Heads news) if you're thinking of Lotus etc.


Hi leopard.

Yes I read that article yesterday looks promising but a little to far off to be fair I`m looking to change mine asap.
I`ve also been looking at second hand Lamborghini Gallardo`s but the running costs are just phenomenal so that ones out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Best way to approach a trade-in for a mk3 with a local dealer is to do a WBAC on your old motor for a bottom-of-the-barrel price, then find the keenest deal on your new car from an online broker. You're essentially getting the lowest possible trade-in price and also the lowest possible new price.

Subtract first from second and then see what the dealer wants to charge you to move to a mk3 and how it compares. I'm willing to pay a little more for the convenience of doing the whole thing locally and being able to drive in one day with my old car and out an hour or two later with the new one - but not a lot. Say, about £500.

Any more than that then I go with private sale (or WBAC) and an online broker. If you have the patience/ mentality/ skill/ luck for a private sale then you can probably reduce the costs of the upgrade to Mk3 quite usefully.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

TortToise said:


> Best way to approach a trade-in for a mk3 with a local dealer is to do a WBAC on your old motor for a bottom-of-the-barrel price, then find the keenest deal on your new car from an online broker. You're essentially getting the lowest possible trade-in price and also the lowest possible new price.
> 
> Subtract first from second and then see what the dealer wants to charge you to move to a mk3 and how it compares. I'm willing to pay a little more for the convenience of doing the whole thing locally and being able to drive in one day with my old car and out an hour or two later with the new one - but not a lot. Say, about £500.
> 
> Any more than that then I go with private sale (or WBAC) and an online broker. If you have the patience/ mentality/ skill/ luck for a private sale then you can probably reduce the costs of the upgrade to Mk3 quite usefully.


Totally agree with your comments but sometime things just don`t go the way you would like things to go do they.
When I ordered the MK3 back in March their where no deals to be had anywhere and I was told by the dealer that their wouldn't`t be any, anytime soon and now some people are getting 10% just sticks in the throat a bit. But good luck to them and I`m very happy for them.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ROBH49 said:


> I`ve also been looking at second hand Lamborghini Gallardo`s but the running costs are just phenomenal so that ones out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'd heavily disagree with this - running cost are not as that big.
Having owned supercars the cost of ownership is depreciation..


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ROBH49 said:


> If this is the case in fact, then why do Audi choose to stiff early adopters of a new vehicle. I`m paying full retail price for my vehicle which comes in at just short of 48k


You have answered your own question there Rob -

Q - "why do Audi choose to stiff early adopters?"
A - "I`m paying full retail price for my vehicle"

They 'stiff' early adopters for full price as early adopters tend to be happy to meet the asking price. As they're a business out to make money, they won't offer you a discount out of loyalty or for simply ordering early.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

They stiff early adopters because you let them , just get an onlone quote from carfile and email a number of sales managers at different audi dealerships and ask if they can match the quote tell them you are ready to buy ,you will be pleasantly suprised at the discount you will get , just done the very same thing with a different manufacturer and got 4k off 
regarding deposits its illegal not to return a deposit on a cancelled order , but obviously you dont tell them you are cancelling to buy the car somewhere else


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

datamonkey said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > If this is the case in fact, then why do Audi choose to stiff early adopters of a new vehicle. I`m paying full retail price for my vehicle which comes in at just short of 48k
> ...


+1 on above response, they know that some people want the first new models so charge accordingly. End of the day if you are happy with the price then great, no one made you buy the car from them at that price. You will nearly always find something cheaper after the event, but that's life.

Surely most buying the new car on here, some without even test driving it were aware discounts would be available at some point, they always are, however the shock for a lot was that discounts appeared so quickly and others are seemingly getting discounts before the first of the new cars have even arrived, so sort of rubs salt into the wound.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess I ordered mine back in November 2014 and have now had it for four and a half months.... I didn't anticipate the discounts that are already available. So there is a few things I have learnt from this forum! Having looked at car wow, the car I bought standard TT S line is nearly £4K cheaper now!! Yes it's a bit painful, but I guess it's a lesson learned, main thing is I'm enjoying the car!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

5k next week :lol: :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

If some wait long enough Audi might pay for people to take the cars off their hands no? :lol:


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

LOL lets hope it's not £5k leopard! Now Audi have figured out there too expensive! No wonder there are hardly any on the road!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@robh49

You could argue the case with the woman from the showroom who says 10pc's are not being offered OR you could show her this and tell her to match it.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

When you see that level of discount in black and white like that... wow 

Those poor sales guys will lose a months wages because of Sherry13's aggressive negotiating skills. :wink: :lol:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> @robh49
> 
> You could argue the case with the woman from the showroom who says 10pc's are not being offered OR you could show her this and tell her to match it.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for this Sherry13.

I am waiting on a phone call from the manager of the dealership today with regards to the above post.
I went on drive the deal last night for a quote for the same spec`ed TTS and guess what a whooping £4721:00 pounds difference.

I also sent an email to the dealers with links to this forum and a copy of my quote from drive the deal. I`m not holding out much hope thou will just have to wait and see what happens.

If things don`t go very well I might just have to cancel my order, £4721 quid is a lot of coin but good luck to all the people who are getting these deals. Maybe I should have just waited but was told emphatically that their wouldn't be any discounts on the new TT by several sales people at different dealerships.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you looked what the delivery dates are on these cars....


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Have you looked what the delivery dates are on these cars....


Yes been quoted 12 weeks.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good on ya Rob.
Keep your composure and stay firm,you might just come up smelling of roses on this one


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@toshiba yep about 12 weeks, might move forward a bit 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

12 weeks means there are pre-order cars (spec amendable), this is why you get the 10%, strike now before they go.
Audi desktop is showing longer than 12 weeks for any Audi right now.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Even here in Italy where very few TTs have been sold, they are offering discount.

Yesterday I was offered 5k Euros off the price of a TTS even without trying to negotiate. That's about 7%.


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not surprised mate, 48k on a TTS is a big whack. To find that there are already such big discounts would make see red as well.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Just had a phone call from my dealer trying to convince me to buy a new TT along with a £1000 deposit contribution.Anyone who wants a TT I would hold out for a good discount.He agreed they are on the expensive side so I wonder once this gets back to Audi a price cut could be not far away.


----------



## Geoffa30 (Feb 12, 2015)

90TJM said:


> Just had a phone call from my dealer trying to convince me to buy a new TT along with a £1000 deposit contribution.Anyone who wants a TT I would hold out for a good discount.He agreed they are on the expensive side so I wonder once this gets back to Audi a price cut could be not far away.


Can anyone think of any other car that has had a price cut? Especially so soon after it was released?


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Lets all get Porsches next time


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Geoffa30 said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a phone call from my dealer trying to convince me to buy a new TT along with a £1000 deposit contribution.Anyone who wants a TT I would hold out for a good discount.He agreed they are on the expensive side so I wonder once this gets back to Audi a price cut could be not far away.
> ...


Yes-the TT.Audi have previous with this and have cut the price at least once with the mk1 shortly after it was released, and need to do it again with mk3 quite frankly.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

Did someone say 5K off next week!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

dredsTT said:


> Did someone say 5K off next week!


 :lol: Certainly getting there.I think the bar should be raised, £6-7k by late summer anybody? :mrgreen:


----------



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

leopard said:


> dredsTT said:
> 
> 
> > Did someone say 5K off next week!
> ...


Oh dear! If the discount gets bigger than £2k for me then it would actually be worth cancelling and re-ordering haha!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

joshchouk said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > dredsTT said:
> ...


It's been mentioned before,but unless you've signed some sort of contract then you should be able to get your deposit back if you want to go down that road of course,however I am aware that you'd go to the back of the queue and start all over again.It all depends how desperate you are and whether you have a part-X somewhere in the equation.


----------



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

leopard said:


> It's been mentioned before,but unless you've signed some sort of contract then you should be able to get your deposit back if you want to go down that road of course,however I am aware that you'd go to the back of the queue and start all over again.It all depends how desperate you are and whether you have a part-X somewhere in the equation.


Hmmm might be worth looking into if it changes any further... Build date is week 30 for me so still a good 7-8 weeks to go until the car is actually built!


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Have you got yourself a better deal Rob?


----------

